# State Record Bass (Almost!)



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yesterday I fished a new place I had never been to. I didn't even know if there were bass in there. But about 5 casts in, my spinnerbait completely stopped and instinctively I set the hook. It just TOOK OFF! I had a Medium-Heavy casting rod and he bent it like horseshoe! :shock: After a couple of minutes, I realized how big it really was. I also realized that he was only hooked on the edge of the lip. So I basically dove in the water and grabbed him... -_O- I vocally freaked out for a few seconds, not believing my eyes! I had never caught a Largemouth even close to this big, or even seen one in person! So I took the scale and tape measure, and this fish was 23" long, had an 18.5" girth, and weighed 9.5lbs!!! Legally caught, and so close to the state record. I released him quickly to be caught again in the future. Maybe then, He'll make 10lbs. :O||:


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go :shock::shock::shock:! and a personal thanks for releasing such a great specimen to be caught again. Looks like you got him up in the northern part of the state. Someone on another forum was just saying we don't have any quality bass in northern Utah, guess they were wrong 8).


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a female and she'll spawn soon. Great catch and even greater kudos on releasing her. That thars what we call a "hawg".


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

What a hog!! Congrats on the catch and release.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome! Its amazing that we have bass up here that are that big. That fish puts my personal best to shame. Way to go! :O||:


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

fishnate said:


> Way to go :shock::shock::shock:! and a personal thanks for releasing such a great specimen to be caught again. Looks like you got him up in the northern part of the state. Someone on another forum was just saying we don't have any quality bass in northern Utah, guess they were wrong 8).


Good eye on the mountain ranges. Thanks everyone! This is basically what I did when I hooked it, except not as dramatic. My fish was also bigger ;-)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What a slug! Congrats on that one.

(No good bass in N. Utah? BAH! I get 2-3lb LMB quite regularly in PROVO...And I'm a trout hugger.)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice bucket mouth. ------SS


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Daaamn! Well done man, thats a nice fish


----------

